# Liquor hutch / cabniet?



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

Might be posting twice by mistake. Anyway, Google unfinished funiture and see if you get more ideas. Adding wine glass hangers might be necessary.


----------



## 00u6166 (Oct 29, 2007)

You may have found a solution already, but thought I'd make a suggestion. We bought this sideboard from Target and love it. It's cheap (less than $200) and really looks beautiful in our dining room. We put our wine bottles on the left (lattice part), then on the right bottom we put liquor, and right top we store glassware.

http://www.target.com/Carlyle-Sideb...?ie=UTF8&node=3527971&frombrowse=1&rh=&page=1

(Note: If the link doesn't work, type "Carlyle Sideboard" in the search bar on target.com)


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

I'm interested in one at the same price, also. I like the style that sort of just looks like a buffet, but then the top flips open and the sides swing out. Never seen one under a grand.


----------

